# general question



## Gulruthina (9 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know what the purposes of having a windowless communications facility? Does having a window affect the communications?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Mar 2012)

Having windows offers the potential for espionage: Laser microphone


----------



## Occam (10 Mar 2012)

A laser microphone is relatively new technology.  We've had windowless facilities around much longer than that.

The actual reasons have more to do with TEMPEST than anything else, although not having windows did turn out to be pretty good protection against laser microphones.


----------



## Gulruthina (10 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2012)

And here I thought it was so that they couldn't see me playing solitaire while at work.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Mar 2012)

I would answer this general question, but I'm only a major...


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Mar 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And here I thought it was so that they couldn't see me playing solitaire while at work.



Should play Minesweeper and claim you're doing your yearly ETHAR training.


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I would answer this general question, but I'm only a major...



But if you were a lieutenant-commander....


----------



## Gulruthina (12 Mar 2012)

The reason why I asked is because I am trying to do research to what an ACISS does for my upcoming interview. I already read what they do as per the videos and PDF's available on the Canadian Forces website. 

Any tips for the interview?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeL (12 Mar 2012)

No one will expect you to know this stuff,  stop over thinking it. Sigs go into the field and do things with radios and can be posted into a variety of units. Trades training is in Kingston that's all you really need to know


----------



## PJGary (13 Mar 2012)

Something, something, never say "repeat" something...


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> The reason why I asked is because I am trying to do research to what an ACISS does for my upcoming interview. I already read what they do as per the videos and PDF's available on the Canadian Forces website.
> 
> Any tips for the interview?
> 
> Thanks!


Relax, enjoy and answer honestly.  They will not ask you questions like "Why do Comm Facs not have windows?"

Oh, yeah, and tell them you like camping, alot.


----------



## Wookilar (13 Mar 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, and tell them you like camping, alot.



You mean like this?


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

Exactly.   :nod:


----------



## Gulruthina (13 Mar 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> Something, something, never say "repeat" something...



You mean I should not ask my interviewer to repeat something? lol


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> You mean I should not ask my interviewer to repeat something? lol



No, he's referring to VP stuff(proper way to talk on a radio), you don't say repeat on the net.  Doesn't really mean anything though unless you are on a Arty Net, as repeat means to fire the last fire mission again AFAIK, so not something you want to say unless that's what you want.   As a Signaller,  you are expected to be good with VP and not break the "rules", also I've only seen 1 Signaller on a Arty Net, everyone else talking on it was a Gunner.


----------



## Gulruthina (13 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> No, he's referring to VP stuff(proper way to talk on a radio), you don't say repeat on the net.  Doesn't really mean anything though unless you are on a Arty Net, as repeat means to fire the last fire mission again AFAIK, so not something you want to say unless that's what you want.   As a Signaller,  you are expected to be good with VP and not break the "rules", also I've only seen 1 Signaller on a Arty Net, everyone else talking on it was a Gunner.



Oh never knew that lol. I think I'm ready for my interview I've practiced and watch the videos on the website many times that I can play it in my head. Also, I went over on this interview practice questionnaire: http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf


----------

